# Drawing to Be Held at Lake La Su An Wildlife Area for Youth Turkey Hunting



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

*FINDLAY, OH*- A special drawing will be held Saturday, March 15, 2014 at the Lake La Su An Wildlife Area headquarters for youths interested in turkey hunting according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), Division of Wildlife. Youths age 17 and younger may participate.More...

More...


----------

